# Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080



## Carl (14. Oktober 2011)

*Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Habe folgendes Problem: ich habe jetzt den Samsung UE32D5000 am PC ich kann von 800x600 bis 1920x1080 alle Auflösungen anwenden, aber wenn ich eine höhere Auflösung als 1680x1050 verwende passt das komplatte Bild nicht merh auf dem Fernsehr, z.B. sehe ich nicht emhr die Taskleiste.

Als Grafikkarte verwende ich eine Sapphire HD 6870.

Seitdem ich die neuen Traiber installiert habe kann ich auch kein CCC mehr öffnen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Murxwitz (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

schau mal wegen over/underscan
sowohl beim Fernseher als auch im CCC


----------



## Carl (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Wie genau bitte?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Entweder im Catalyst Control Center (Rechtsklick auf Desktop) oder bei deinem Fernseher im Menü.


----------



## Carl (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Wie gesagt CCC lässt sich seit dem update nicht mehr öffen.

Wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 änder und im Menu es Fernsehrs auf Bildanpassen gehe, passt die Auflösung, aber dann sind die Farben deutlich schlechter und die Schrift ist krum und schift, also nicht kann richtig grade wie in 1680x1050 dargestellt werden.

Wie kommt das?

Hat jemand einen Plan?


----------



## Furion (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

CCC deinstallieren und neu runterladen.
Danach nach Over/Underscan schauen.

Geht denn bis jetzt 1280x720?


----------



## Carl (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

1280x720 genau wie bei 1920x1080 passt nicht rein und ist kein gute Qualität.

Ich installiere erst einmal ccc neu.


----------



## Carl (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Deinstalliert und wieder installiert, lässt sich troßdem nicht öffnen.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Ist das Dotnet 2.0 (oder höher) installiert?


----------



## Carl (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

An der Maus sehe ich nur das der PC läd, aber es kommt nichts.

Im Taskmanager ist es drin.

Es ist 3.5 installiert.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Dann würde ich mit driver cleaner alles von amd runterkanten und neu installieren.


----------



## Carl (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

So habe alles mit dem Driver Cleaner Pro endsorgt, habe den Treiber neuinstalliert, es fehlt die INF Datei wird am ende der Installation angezeigt und ich finde nichts von ATI mehr auf dem PC.

Wie kann ich den Treiber wieder installieren?


----------



## Furion (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

AMD Graphics Drivers & Software
entweder dein Produkt auswählen oder automatisch erkennen lassen, falls es funktioniert


----------



## milesdavis (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Schau unbedingt auch mal beim TV-Menü nach, wie der Fernseher mit dem ankommendem Bild bzw. der ankommenden Auflösung verfahren soll! Beim normalen HDTV mit 720p wird das Bild zb auf die volle Fläche skaliert.


----------



## Carl (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Ich habe den 10.11 Treiber jetzt installiert, immerhin kann ich jetzt das ccc öffnen.

Aber auf 1920x1080 ist immer noch so eine schlechte Qualität.


----------



## Crenshaw (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

hastdu den jetzt mal underscan gemacht? hatte dasselbe Problem umgekehrt. Sobald ich full hd eingestellt habe kamen sschwarze Balken.


----------



## Carl (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Jetzt habe ich bei 1920x1080 Vollbild, aber schlechte Qualität.

Deswegen benutze ich 1680x1050 da ist alles normal.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Teste doch mal das, was die hier vorgeschlagen wurde, sonst kann dir keiner helfen!


----------



## Carl (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Teste doch mal das, was die hier vorgeschlagen wurde, sonst kann dir keiner helfen!



 Habe ich schon.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Schlechte Qualität ist relativ, Schriften werden bei Full HD auf Monitoren grüßer als 26" recht unscharf, eben weil die Pixel grösser werden, das habe ich bei meinem HTPC auch. Das Bild vom Video und Bildmaterial ist aber sehr sauber und scharf.


----------



## Furion (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

sorry Xion4, dem kann ich so jetzt nicht zustimmen... bei meinem 42'' plasma in "nur" 720p Auflösung sind die Schriften immer noch scharf
natürlich nicht so scharf, wie auf 'nem 24'' Full-HD LCD/TFT, aber meiner Meinung nach proportional unschärfer


----------



## Carl (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Die Farben verschlechtern sich mit, im CCC ist aber alle auf Standart und ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, nichts ändert sich.


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Hey,

ist dein Fernseher von Samsung?
Wenn ja musst du die quelle als Pc-Modus-Quelle einstellen.


LG


----------



## Xion4 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Ich hab auch keinen PC Modus aktiviert und hab nen Samsung und keine Probleme.


----------



## Carl (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Wäre auch der Game modus ok?


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Das ist egal. Der Fernseher muss unter "Tools" auf "Nur Scan" stehen und im CCC muss Overscan abgeschaltet sein.


----------



## Furion (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Stell doch mal die 1920x1080 in deiner Grafikkarte ein und schau, ob du am Fernseher mit der Taste "P.SIZE" auf deiner Fernbedienung eine Einstellung findest, mit der sich dein Problem löst.


----------



## Carl (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*



Furion schrieb:


> Stell doch mal die 1920x1080 in deiner Grafikkarte ein und schau, ob du am Fernseher mit der Taste "P.SIZE" auf deiner Fernbedienung eine Einstellung findest, mit der sich dein Problem löst.


 
Nur 16:9 und 4:3 ist auswählbar, es steht aus 16:9. Qualität ist schlecht.





Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist egal. Der Fernseher muss unter "Tools"  auf "Nur Scan" stehen und im CCC muss Overscan abgeschaltet  sein.


 
Alles so wie du sagst, troßdem scnlechte Qualität.


----------



## Hatuja (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Hast du mal einen anderen HDMI Port versucht?
An meinem, schon einige Jahre altem Samsung, habe ich einen extra PC- HDMI Port. (Steht aber leider nicht hinten am Gerät dran!)
Der TV ist ein HD-Ready Gerät, also 720p, kann aber eine höhere Auflösung bis 1366x768.
Nur an dem PC HDMI Port kann ich diese Auflösung auch auswählen, an dem anderen Port nur bis 1280x720. Das Bild zieht er dann auf Vollbild und wird total matschig!
Mit einer Xbox360 tritt dieses Problem nicht auf, trotz dessen sie auch nur 720p an den TV gibt. Wieso,... keine Ahnung!


----------



## Carl (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Habe das Problem jetzt bei allen Auflösungen.
http://i54.tinypic.com/kaicdl.jpg


----------



## Carl (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Schrift habe ich einigermaßen unter Kontrolle bekommen, aber die hat jetzt einen weißen Rand, das geht mir übel auf'n Sack und der Kontrast + Farben sind sehr unausgewogen.

Wo dran liegt das?


----------



## Carl (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Endlich!!!!

Ich habe den Kontrast am Fernseher auf 0 gestellt und jetzt ist die Schrift wie auf dem Monitor, ohne weißem Rand.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Es gibt noch die Einstellung "Schärfe" auf dem TV, die sollte im PC Betrieb ebenfalls auf 0 stehen.


----------



## Carl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fernseher zu klein für 1920x1080*

Ich Lappen ich meinte Schärfe.


----------

